# When you find 3” of water on the floor......



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

You become grateful that you insisted that everything stays up off the floor.
We found this in our fish room a couple weeks ago after the weekend of rain.









It's not salt water. It was rain water.










Notice the cat litter tray floating around?










Our sump pump, of unknown age, had quit. Resulting in 3" of water across the entire basement. No floor drains.

Thankfully, nothing damaged, no electrical issues. Two cardboard storage boxes got wet, but the contents were more or less ok, nothing irreplaceable.

This was just under the two weeks ago.

Today, all well. Ran the dehumidifier for the week and everything is fine.










All I can say is thank goodness we don't allow any power cords to be on the floor. Everything is drip loops or attached high.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Omg thats crazy. Im glad that you guys survived pretty much unscathed! A testement to good planning 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ohh my*

holly crap Cheryl I'm glad things turned out well.....
btw room looks amazing


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You and J planned well...cant predict equipment failure.


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

.....You throw goldfish in it and call it an indoor pond! Lol! Glad it all worked out very smart keeping everything off the floor.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh wow glad everything survived.....great planning by the way.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

LOL, goldfish would have been funny! We did find one cat stranded on a box, hissing at us. He wasn't very happy about being marooned. Not sure how long he had been there.

All of that water had shown up between 11PM and 8AM, just leaky walls. We now have redundant sump pumps.



littletnklvr said:


> .....You throw goldfish in it and call it an indoor pond! Lol! Glad it all worked out very smart keeping everything off the floor.


----------



## giermoivi (Feb 15, 2016)

oh dang.

Looks like you wont need to pull any drywall either by the looks of those cement walls  Gl with the rest of the cleanup!


----------

